# Dry Patch Spot Sprinkler with Hose end Timer



## mdalby (May 30, 2021)

I have some irrigation issues that I am trying to get fixed but in the meantime, I have some dry patches that I just want to put a soak sprinkler on for 10-15 etc on a couple areas on my lawn.

I would love to just have a spot sprinkler with a timer.

Any recommendations?


----------

